# Flex XFE - Any ideas when this is back in stock?



## tosh

Hi

Interested in the XFE; any rough idea when this is coming back in stock?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ammo-mcr

i heard they were recalled due to faults...clean and shiny please can you confirm if these were recalled


----------



## tosh

That was a year ago, they're back now; just seem to be trickling into the UK very slowly...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny

ammo-mcr said:


> i heard they were recalled due to faults...clean and shiny please can you confirm if these were recalled


We haven't had any stock recalled from us. We have sold a number of machines now as well.

We are due new stock next week.


----------



## ammo-mcr

thats good news ! 
will you be getting the metro vac sidekick or airforce blowers added to the site?


----------



## Clean and Shiny

ammo-mcr said:


> thats good news !
> will you be getting the metro vac sidekick or airforce blowers added to the site?


Those items are on our radar, however, I can't tell you when the boss man will have them in stock yet but I know he is working on it :thumb:


----------



## Bill58

I bought one from Clean and Shiny a couple of weeks ago and can tell you it is a brilliant machine. The overheating problem some people were getting with early models don't seem to be an issue any more.


----------



## Bigpikle

used one today with Flex UK and it was really smooth and quiet and very nice to handle in anger. The overheating was caused by poor airflow in the original version launched elsewhere last year, but is fixed now by a different shroud and venting system.


----------



## ammo-mcr

good to know they have resolved the issue. 
bigpikle & bill how does it compare to the rupes mk2 and flex 3401 would you say its an upgrade???


----------



## chongo

That's it am getting one, am a bit fed up with the Rupes mark 2 still slightly bogging down or slowing even without applying to much downward pressure, so this could be my answer:thumb:

But the flex 3401 will still be the one I use for cutting as it has just made mince meat of a Lamborghini rock hard paint I've just corrected :thumb:


----------



## tosh

chongo said:


> That's it am getting one, am a bit fed up with the Rupes mark 2 still slightly bogging down or slowing even without applying to much downward pressure, so this could be my answer:thumb:
> 
> But the flex 3401 will still be the one I use for cutting as it has just made mince meat of a Lamborghini rock hard paint I've just corrected :thumb:


Sounds like a perfect combo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ammo-mcr

Bill58 said:


> I bought one from Clean and Shiny a couple of weeks ago and can tell you it is a brilliant machine. The overheating problem some people were getting with early models don't seem to be an issue any more.





chongo said:


> That's it am getting one, am a bit fed up with the Rupes mark 2 still slightly bogging down or slowing even without applying to much downward pressure, so this could be my answer:thumb:
> 
> But the flex 3401 will still be the one I use for cutting as it has just made mince meat of a Lamborghini rock hard paint I've just corrected :thumb:


hi chongo im to thinking of going for the xfe but i dont want to buy it knowing i should of gone for another machine....im new to detailing and this would be my first purchase of a polishing machine .
you said you would keep using the 3401 for cutting may i ask why would you go for a xfe? and cant you do all jobs with a 3401


----------



## chongo

ammo-mcr said:


> hi chongo im to thinking of going for the xfe but i dont want to buy it knowing i should of gone for another machine....im new to detailing and this would be my first purchase of a polishing machine .
> you said you would keep using the 3401 for cutting may i ask why would you go for a xfe? and cant you do all jobs with a 3401


The reason is purely on the weight of the 3401 and noise and that's it bud:thumb: I finished the Lamborghini with the flex but the new one will be obviously a lot lighter and less noise which is more easier on my deaf hearing anyway :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle

guys - I havent used a Rupes or a 21mm throw DA BUT.....

I could get the XFE to bog down in no time at all on a slightly curved panel (door of an older Toureg which isnt even that curved). It put me off right away as the cars I work on are typically much more curvy and contoured that that and I suspect this machine would frustrate me - several others commented on this as well. IF you have the technique nailed to deal with that then I would highly recommend this machine as the quality and feel is otherwise superb. No option for a smaller backing plate though - Flex told me there is a 80mm version on its way though.

I instantly fell for the 3401 though. It feels heavier, needs a little more 'wrestling' (perhaps a little strong word for it really) on panels but it just spins and works and it can really correct and quickly too, as well as finish to a very high standard with the right pads and polish. Using the 3401 on a pretty swirled and scratch black Toureg bonnet with a Flex wool pad was amazing - it corrected quickly and left a pretty good finish that was perfected easily with a polishing pad. 

I dont think you can describe one as a step up from another - they are very different machines and will likely appeal to different people as a result. Flex are pushing them as a 'system' approach - cut and correct with the 3401 and finish with the XFE. I can see the logic but you need deeper pockets than me to afford that. Personally I think the 3401 with the smaller BP option gives the flexibility most people need.

As far as Rupes, I cant really comment except they had a Bigfoot on a shelf there, and just picking it up and holding it (couldnt switch it on) and I instantly MUCH preferred the feel of the Flex machines. There was 1 person there who had a full suite of Rupes machines and he hadnothing but stories of unreliability and service issues including 1 machine that had been returned for repair 4 times in a couple of years. He was going for Flex.....

YMMV - it was only a brief day and I didnt get more than 30 mins time on any tool, but as a very long time DA user and at my best a pretty proficient rotary user, I just instantly loved the 3401. I've since bought the 2 smaller BP options and a couple of sets of LC Hybrid pads in 5.5" and 4".... My trusty old DAS-6 Pro with very small BP will be great for the really tight areas :thumb:


----------



## Kam09

Problem is are the 3401's on sale at various stockists "old stock"?? As the 3401 has been around a while.. I don't know, maybe clean and shiny can confirm? I would really like either the 3401 or xfe however I want the smaller backing plate option and effortless correction ability and that drops to only 1 option...


----------



## tosh

Kam09 said:


> Problem is are the 3401's on sale at various stockists "old stock"?? As the 3401 has been around a while.. I don't know, maybe clean and shiny can confirm? I would really like either the 3401 or xfe however I want the smaller backing plate option and effortless correction ability and that drops to only 1 option...


The 3401 is a current product; what do you mean about 'old'? It's not being replaced with anything new anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Bigpikle

nothing changing on the 3401 unless they were keeping it very close to their chest. The German Flex guy was there this week and was quite open with me about who made their pads and polishes and what new machines were on the way, but there was never even a hint that the 3401 was up for any changes. 

Detailing is only about 20% of Flex business, and the rest is stone, metal and construction suff, where heavy duty kit is what they need.


----------



## tosh

Who makes their pads?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kam09

tosh said:


> The 3401 is a current product; what do you mean about 'old'? It's not being replaced with anything new anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The reason why I mentioned "old" is because there is a chap on another forum who can source flex machines cos wherever he works he can obtain flex polishers and other flex items at good prices however he stated some retailers are offering 3401 at prices he can not beat cos they are maybe shifting "old" stock..


----------



## tosh

Kam09 said:


> The reason why I mentioned "old" is because there is a chap on another forum who can source flex machines cos wherever he works he can obtain flex polishers and other flex items at good prices however he stated some retailers are offering 3401 at prices he can not beat cos they are maybe shifting "old" stock..


If you can get it cheaper, and you still get a receipt and therefore 2yr warranty, go for it. There has only ever been one version of the 3401, so you'll be getting a 'current' product.

It's annoying Flex pulled the XFE and fixed the cooling, but at least they did actually pull the product and redesign it, rather than leave it out there, and sort the issues through warranty. In the UK, that meant that we never really got to see the original version with the issues, so good for us (we are getting the revised one), bad for us (we've had to wait a while).


----------



## ammo-mcr

tosh said:


> The 3401 is a current product; what do you mean about 'old'? It's not being replaced with anything new anytime soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


i have heard theres a new flex that will be replacing the 3401 its called 
Flex XCE 9-8 150

its already released in usa but i cant seem to find it here in uk


----------



## ammo-mcr

Bigpikle said:


> nothing changing on the 3401 unless they were keeping it very close to their chest. The German Flex guy was there this week and was quite open with me about who made their pads and polishes and what new machines were on the way, but there was never even a hint that the 3401 was up for any changes.
> 
> Detailing is only about 20% of Flex business, and the rest is stone, metal and construction suff, where heavy duty kit is what they need.


in usa they claim the new xce is 3401 replacement here some details on the new machine 
https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/new-car-care-products/96485-flex-xce-9-8-150-a.html


----------



## ammo-mcr

i have contacted flex uk and they are not replying back to my email on where can i buy this from in uk.... one guy thinks its only being made for the us market


----------



## tosh

ammo-mcr said:


> in usa they claim the new xce is 3401 replacement here some details on the new machine
> 
> https://www.autogeekonline.net/forum/new-car-care-products/96485-flex-xce-9-8-150-a.html


Good find; deserves a new thread...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Clean and Shiny

ammo-mcr said:


> i have contacted flex uk and they are not replying back to my email on where can i buy this from in uk.... one guy thinks its only being made for the us market


I am waiting for Flex to come back to me on a couple of other things, I will add this to the list.

We are hoping to have more XFE's in the next week, when we know more we will post.


----------



## ammo-mcr

am actually put of this xfe as few pro detailers have reported it still bogs down and many prefer and recommend the 3401 and plus the price has increased £30 from 2 weeks ago!!!!! how cheeky brexit and price increase has already happened and raped us but this additional price hike is unfair when its only a "finisher" and the big brother 3401 is cheaper at £295 and rupes mk2 is similar price to this xfe!!!!
i think xce will be the one so might get a 3401 in the mean time


----------



## daimler_jag

ammo-mcr said:


> am actually put of this xfe as few pro detailers have reported it still bogs down and many prefer and recommend the 3401 and plus the price has increased £30 from 2 weeks ago!!!!! how cheeky brexit and price increase has already happened and raped us but this additional price hike is unfair when its only a "finisher" and the big brother 3401 is cheaper at £295 and rupes mk2 is similar price to this xfe!!!!
> i think xce will be the one so might get a 3401 in the mean time


I agree 3401 is a brilliant machine and its my go to polisher! 
i saw the XFE for £309.99 for the past month at clean shiny but now showing up at £339  they must of put the price in wrong lets hope they correct it soon


----------



## tosh

daimler_jag said:


> I agree 3401 is a brilliant machine and its my go to polisher!
> i saw the XFE for £309.99 for the past month at clean shiny but now showing up at £339  they must of put the price in wrong lets hope they correct it soon


To be fair, I think that original price was optimistic - other resellers are selling at 349 with no discount; direct from Germany in Euros works out to around 340 as well*.

Still interested, as it has a longer warranty and will be built better (more consistent) than the competition.

*I'm sure someone will find someone selling it cheaper, no doubt.


----------



## daimler_jag

tosh said:


> To be fair, I think that original price was optimistic - other resellers are selling at 349 with no discount; direct from Germany in Euros works out to around 340 as well*.
> 
> Still interested, as it has a longer warranty and will be built better (more consistent) than the competition.
> 
> *I'm sure someone will find someone selling it cheaper, no doubt.


IMHO the XFE should be less than £300 because its a just a finishing tool and not really built like the 3401 to cut + polish + finish and like ammo said you can buy the bigger brother 3401 for £295 new from clean your car and your getting the top of the range beast plus 2 years warranty. spending more than £300 you'd expect to flawlessly do all 3 which this XFE doesn't, also selling this XFE for more than the superior model is only going to bring negative reviews/refunds especially when the price was £30 cheaper few weeks ago and now priced similar to the much sort after Rupes mk2.:wall:


----------



## chongo

daimler_jag said:


> IMHO the XFE should be less than £300 because its a just a finishing tool and not really built like the 3401 to cut + polish + finish and like ammo said you can buy the bigger brother 3401 for £295 new from clean your car and your getting the top of the range beast plus 2 years warranty. spending more than £300 you'd expect to flawlessly do all 3 which this XFE doesn't, also selling this XFE for more than the superior model is only going to bring negative reviews/refunds especially when the price was £30 cheaper few weeks ago and now priced similar to the much sort after Rupes mk2.:wall:


Have you tried the mk2? It's still got problems 

And who says it's just a finishing machine polisher, I think before you start assuming about this new polisher from renown flex that you should buy it and then put your review up so we could all see

This new polisher will do all three stages but probably doesn't have the power like the 3401 which I have, but will out perform the new mk2 15mm Rupes which I have when they come back in stock and people start buying them (like me) you will probably find a large number saying this s a 100 times better than the Rupes :wave:


----------



## Summit Detailing

Just placed my order, will be using everyday and keep my mk2 15 Rupes as a backup machine.

cheers

Chris


----------



## daimler_jag

chongo said:


> Have you tried the mk2? It's still got problems
> 
> And who says it's just a finishing machine polisher, I think before you start assuming about this new polisher from renown flex that you should buy it and then put your review up so we could all see
> 
> This new polisher will do all three stages but probably doesn't have the power like the 3401 which I have, but will out perform the new mk2 15mm Rupes which I have when they come back in stock and people start buying them (like me) you will probably find a large number saying this s a 100 times better than the Rupes :wave:


First off Flex say its a finisher and I haven't tried the MK2 personally but most of the detailers i know and many on other forums can vouch for it and because its a big seller there are thousands of happy customer who don't have problems but like with anything that sells well there more tools out there compared to other manufacturer like FLEX DAS etc so the chances of some with problems is inevitable also i have read the XFE had recalled theres machines which they have now fixed but it hasn't been out long enough to see if theres any other issues and Rupes too are also working on there machines that have faults.

Detailers i know have tried both XFE and MK2 say Rupes is better with more torque and cutting ability. They said the XFE slows down and bogs on slightly curved panels and its awful on hard paint like audi bmw to cut & polish paint compared to the Rupes or 3401.

For something that is not superior to 3401 and isn't a flagship model within Flex why the hell does it cost more and why has Clean & Shiny increased the price a further £30 from few weeks ago!!! If it was cheaper £250-£300 i won't mind one in my arsenal but putting it up there with the big boys was a wrong move!! 
only time will tell and pinch them in the buttocks :lol:

I am actually looking forward to getting my hands on the Flex XCE when it comes out because thats sounds like a winner .:driver:


----------



## chongo

Rupes are not working or even sorting out any the problems people are having, if it breaks then if it's still under warranty then they or the seller will sort it out. The new flex is just a name that mike Phillips gave to it but if you read it can still perform the same way as the Rupes. 

As for clean & shiny they probably uped the price because UF had it on for 30 pounds more.

Looking forward to see the new flex when mike Phillips puts up his review soon


----------



## Clean and Shiny

chongo said:


> Rupes are not working or even sorting out any the problems people are having, if it breaks then if it's still under warranty then they or the seller will sort it out. The new flex is just a name that mike Phillips gave to it but if you read it can still perform the same way as the Rupes.
> 
> As for clean & shiny they probably uped the price because UF had it on for 30 pounds more.
> 
> Looking forward to see the new flex when mike Phillips puts up his review soon


Hi everyone,

Firstly, I want to apologise for the price increase, I can understand its a frustration.

There appears that we have had a bit of an admin foobar when it has come to the price and how it was displayed. Originally it should have been the £339 price with a launch offer price on the first 10 machines of £309.00 but it appears the £339 was missed off and this was not noticed. This issue has only surfaced when the next delivery of machines have arrived.

Obviously, we work as hard as we can to offer a competitive price on all our products and have done since we opened our doors way back in 2003. We offer Free Delivery on orders over £50.00 which this would obviously come within. On top of Free Delivery, we offer a 10% discount code to Detailing World which currently brings the price down on this item to £305.10 which is slightly under the price it was before the change. When we have sale prices these are exempt of further discounts and again this has shown up in the last few days.

I did just spend a few minutes searching to see what pricing I could find, Ultimate Finish appear to be slightly more and I did find one other supplier in the UK which was £349.00 so hopefully, you guys will still find our price competitive.

I hope this explains our actions and I want to thank you all for you're continued support you show Clean and Shiny.

John


----------



## tosh

daimler_jag said:


> IMHO the XFE should be less than £300 because its a just a finishing tool and not really built like the 3401 to cut + polish + finish and like ammo said you can buy the bigger brother 3401 for £295 new from clean your car and your getting the top of the range beast plus 2 years warranty. spending more than £300 you'd expect to flawlessly do all 3 which this XFE doesn't, also selling this XFE for more than the superior model is only going to bring negative reviews/refunds especially when the price was £30 cheaper few weeks ago and now priced similar to the much sort after Rupes mk2.:wall:


You do know you're talking about two completely different machines - one is a random orbital, and the other is forced rotation.

One is not superior to the other. They are different. This is good, because we now have choice. Before, if we wanted a 15mm RO, it was Rupes. Now it's also Flex. Rupes are also releasing a forced rotation, so you will choice there too.

Which machine can 'do it all' in your opinion?


----------



## daimler_jag

Clean and Shiny said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Firstly, I want to apologise for the price increase, I can understand its a frustration.
> 
> There appears that we have had a bit of an admin foobar when it has come to the price and how it was displayed. Originally it should have been the £339 price with a launch offer price on the first 10 machines of £309.00 but it appears the £339 was missed off and this was not noticed. This issue has only surfaced when the next delivery of machines have arrived.
> 
> Obviously, we work as hard as we can to offer a competitive price on all our products and have done since we opened our doors way back in 2003. We offer Free Delivery on orders over £50.00 which this would obviously come within. On top of Free Delivery, we offer a 10% discount code to Detailing World which currently brings the price down on this item to £305.10 which is slightly under the price it was before the change. When we have sale prices these are exempt of further discounts and again this has shown up in the last few days.
> 
> I did just spend a few minutes searching to see what pricing I could find, Ultimate Finish appear to be slightly more and I did find one other supplier in the UK which was £349.00 so hopefully, you guys will still find our price competitive.
> 
> I hope this explains our actions and I want to thank you all for you're continued support you show Clean and Shiny.
> 
> John


In all fairness from a customers point of view its obvious that you don't work hard enough to get competitive prices instead you find the most expensive place and use that as your yard stick

heres just a few examples i found in 10 mins

your selling the flex 3401 for £319
FFX has it for £282 delivered 
clean your car has it for £295 
thats 11.6% more than other shops
FFX offer Competitive prices and have over 17,000 5 star rating and your boasting about free delivery over £50 spend where this company offer Free deliver with no minimum spend

https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product...TtCy588Q0z6w2T0g35v0T-KaFDl6r77wwkGgKZdvD_BwE

Another Example 
Chemical guys Apple pie 16oz air freshener clean & shiny £10.95
slims detailing £9.95 
your 9.1% more
we all know slims we can also get 10% discount on top of that and free delivery over £50

http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/int...emical-guys-warm-apple-pie-air-freshener.html

and another 
Valet pro bilberry 5L clean & shiny £26.95
eBay £23 delivered 
or
shopnshine £25.95
shopnshine offer 7.5% discount on top of that and free delivery over £50

https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/valet-pro-bilberry-wheel-cleaner-5l

you see a pattern here PEOPLE....?

Also your internet search for the flex XFE seemed like your were aiming to find the most expensive place rather than doing what you should do by finding competitive prices like Bautec-Hoefer

its £267 before Vat delivered for you business company or £320 plus vat delivered and if you have discount code then even better 
http://www.bautec-hoefer.de/FLEX-XFE-7-15-150/en

People need to be smart , don't you remember places like home bargains and pound shops selling branded products and you would just pick them up thinking your getting a good deal or it cost the same as the bigger stores but when you break it down and later on find out the grams or ml of the products are less and packaged in similar size boxes to make you think your getting the same size product when your not from the bigger stores like ASDA & WALMART where they charge the same price... thats whats happening here!
all these "discounts" "free delivery" doesn't mean anything when your bank statement reads you paid more or unfairly being exploited on brexit have bumped the prices up or were competitive with other stores etc they all test the water and many fall into the trap which is unfair.


----------



## Clean and Shiny

Code:







daimler_jag said:


> In all fairness from a customers point of view its not obvious that you work hard enough to get competitive prices instead you find the most expensive place and use that as your yard stick
> 
> for example
> your selling the flex 3401 for £319
> FFX has it for £282 delivered
> clean your car has it for £295
> thats 11.6% more than other shops
> FFX offer Competitive prices and have over 17,000 5 star rating and your boasting about free delivery over £50 spend where this company offer Free deliver with no minimum spend
> 
> https://www.ffx.co.uk/tools/product...TtCy588Q0z6w2T0g35v0T-KaFDl6r77wwkGgKZdvD_BwE
> 
> Another Example
> Chemical guys Apple pie 16oz air freshener clean & shiny £10.95
> slims detailing £9.95
> your 9.1% more
> we all know slims we can also get 10% discount on top of that and free delivery over £50
> 
> http://www.slimsdetailing.co.uk/int...emical-guys-warm-apple-pie-air-freshener.html
> 
> and another
> Valet pro bilberry 5L clean & shiny £26.95
> eBay £23 delivered
> or
> shopnshine £25.95
> we all know slims we can also get 7.5% discount on top of that and free delivery over £50
> 
> https://www.shopnshine.co.uk/valet-pro-bilberry-wheel-cleaner-5l
> 
> you see a pattern here PEOPLE....?
> 
> Also your internet search for the flex XFE seemed like your were aiming to find the most expensive place rather than doing what you should do by finding competitive prices like Bautec-Hoefer
> 
> its £267 before Vat delivered for you business company or £320 plus vat delivered and if you have discount code then even better
> http://www.bautec-hoefer.de/FLEX-XFE-7-15-150/en
> 
> People need to be smart , don't you remember places like home bargains and pound shops selling branded products and you would just pick them up thinking your getting a good deal or it cost the same as the bigger stores but when you break it down and later on find out the grams or ml of the products are less and packaged in similar size boxes to make you think your getting the same size product when your not from the bigger stores like ASDA & WALMART where they charge the same price... thats whats happening here!
> all these "discounts" "free delivery" doesn't mean anything when your bank statement reads you paid more or unfairly being exploited on brexit have bumped the prices up or were competitive with other stores etc they all test the water and many fall into the trap which is unfair.


Thank you for your in depth reply.

I take on board all your saying, perhaps some of these other companies are getting a better deal than we are as some of the prices your quoting are actually cheaper than my cost price, I will be taking this up with suppliers next week as to how this can occur. There is no way we could stay in business selling at some of the prices you mention.

When we compared the price of the XFE we compared it with UK companies, we do not compare pricing with companies in Europe.

All I know is I work really hard doing what I do, its Sunday afternoon and I am here replying to you for example. It looks like in this case we wont be able to help you as a consumer with your future purchases though.

Regards,

John


----------



## daimler_jag

tosh said:


> You do know you're talking about two completely different machines - one is a random orbital, and the other is forced rotation.
> 
> One is not superior to the other. They are different. This is good, because we now have choice. Before, if we wanted a 15mm RO, it was Rupes. Now it's also Flex. Rupes are also releasing a forced rotation, so you will choice there too.
> 
> Which machine can 'do it all' in your opinion?


Yes I'm fully aware there 2 different machines.

Its like cars... Volkswagen have a Golf all different spec and petrol and diesel engines but then you have the sports flagship model thats superior
same thing here.

Its good we have the choice and i agree but i can't accept a 2.0TDI Golf costing more than a 2.0T Golf R
or a porche boxer costing more than a porsche 911 turbo or even being similar price

Just doesn't make any sense.


----------



## WHIZZER

Chaps Whilst I appreciate the Discussion and that Prices can vary from shop to Shop - Its Clean and Shiny prerogative to change prices when they feel the need

As this is CLEAN AND SHINY's section I dont think its fair to be putting up other traders prices and details within this section 

I think everything has been covered now so thread now closed


----------

